# Taurus 445



## RonJ (May 6, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with this 44 special? Please tell me about it.


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

I have one, excellent hand gun. With hand cast 200 gr.swgc will group 1# to
1 1/2# at 50 feet. I haven't shot it further ranges yet. With the 240 gr cast, shot 7" high at 50 foot. With jacketed loads at the high end going a little higher. The trigger on mine smoothed out after about 3 boxes fired. Hope this helps.
James


----------



## RonJ (May 6, 2006)

Thanks James,
Saw a couple for sale on guns america and was curious. Seven inches high?
Sounds like it needs a taller front sight.


----------



## bill111444 (Apr 10, 2008)

*taurua 445*

i'm looking for the taurus 44spc. or 45colt long in titanium, give me a yell, thanks


----------

